# DEN/RAT-KNG/LNV rountrip



## Casinocim (Mar 28, 2011)

This trip was Denver thruway to Raton. SWC Raton to Kingman. Thruway, Kingman to Laughlin and back.

A little stressed before my trip, even though I enjoy visiting with people, I had decided I would be quiet on this trip and try to not get in to conversations with anyone.

Well, I had a woman attach herself to me in Denver, she had never been on a train before, her destination was Flagstaff. I really did not enjoy her but it was what it was. I still made the best out of it and enjoyed my train trip. Escaped my newly found friend finally at dinner time. I know it sounds horrilbe of me but after hearing the same thing for hours and her following me everywhere, dinner was a relief. :blush:

Anyway,

I want to say, going out, the Amtrak staff were very friendly. The car attendant was just as sweet as could be. He assigned me and my friend to seats, while we sat down I noticed the front four seats were empty. Always wanting these and not being able to get them, I went down and asked the attendant if I could switch, no problem, sit wherever you would like. Of course my friend switched too. I finally could use the calf rest and totally stretch out my legs, loved it!

I was going to give the attendant a tip when I got off the train. However I did not realize he would not be down while I got off. I felt bad he missed the tip.

For lunch we sat with a gentleman who was nice but quiet.

Dinner that night, I splurged and had the steak dinner(New York Strip I heard someone say), oh was it good. The chocolate peanut butter ice cream is wonderful also. Sat with a couple and another woman, all very friendly and interesting.

The toilets seemed cleaner on the this trip. I don't know if the attendants were wiping them down or just clean passengers.

Arriving in Kingman, I got on the thruway to Laughlin and the driver, super friendly.

Return trip...

Thruway from Laughlin to Kingman, again, driver was super friendly.

In Kingman, the waiting area was ok, I had read somewhere about dead scorpions in the bathroom, there were none. It was pretty clean in there.

The conductor getting on in Kingman was very nice.

The other staff were ok, not super friendly but not sour either.

It was a nice train ride. There was a man in the viewing lounge with a scanner, I listed a bit to it but it didn't make much sense to me.

There was another conductor who I saw after Albuquerque, he was very nice also. I remember him from a past train ride. His looks remind me of the actor who played in Pretty Woman and Princess diaries, Hector Elizondo.

While waiting to get off in Raton, I asked him if he knew why the thruway came down to Raton and did not drop us off in Trinidad. He said he wasn't sure but there was talk about the drop off being changed to Trinidad. I mentioned my biggest disappointment of eliminating the Desert Wind. He told me....Wait for it!!!...there was talk about bringing it back! I know, I have read about the Desert Wind here but, maybe just a little hope in it coming back.

The one thing which really stood out on this whole trip was the friendliness of a lot of Amtrak employees. I know I have seen some who were not nice. So good to see the nice ones.

Hopefully my next train journey will be to Reno this summer.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice report, *BUT* ...

What about Laughlin? I used to live there for 2 years - before they said to me "Hit the rails!"




(And I haven't stopped yet!



)


----------



## MrEd (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks for the trip report.


----------



## had8ley (Mar 29, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Nice report, *BUT* ...
> 
> What about Laughlin? I used to live there for 2 years - before they said to me "Hit the rails!"
> 
> ...


Dave;

I think they said "Hit the Rocks" instead of "Hit The Rails" and you got on a train and never looked back.So much for the noon train :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 29, 2011)

had8ley said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Nice report, *BUT* ...
> ...


OK maybe I misunderstood them. But they did run me out of town on a rail!


----------



## GG-1 (Mar 29, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> had8ley said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


And you must have taken the rails with you as no train now goes to Laughlin. :lol: :wub: 

Aloha


----------



## Casinocim (Mar 29, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Nice report, *BUT* ...
> 
> What about Laughlin? I used to live there for 2 years - before they said to me "Hit the rails!"
> 
> ...


Laughlin was great. Won some money at the Aquarius. Had a yummy shrimp cocktail at the Riverside. Stayed with my Dad, in Bullhead City, I think I prefer to stay in a hotel when in the gambling mode. Hard to leave a casino when he was tired and wanted to go home. He does the gambling thing all winter, so I can understand him getting tired of it after a while.

We did go up to Vegas for three days and did stay in a hotel/casino. Won some money up there, it was wonderful!

As for the thruway ride to Laughlin, they drop you off at the valet of the Tropicana Express. They also pick you up there, so there are restrooms close to that door and slots. Easy to wait inside and watch for the thruway.

A great trip!


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 29, 2011)

Casinocim said:


> Won some money at the Aquarius. Had a yummy shrimp cocktail at the Riverside. Stayed with my Dad, in Bullhead City, I think I prefer to stay in a hotel when in the gambling mode. Hard to leave a casino when he was tired and wanted to go home. He does the gambling thing all winter, so I can understand him getting tired of it after a while.
> 
> .......
> 
> As for the thruway ride to Laughlin, they drop you off at the valet of the Tropicana Express.


Just wondering, where is the Aquarius?



Either it was not there when I lived there from 1994-2000, or it was a casino renamed. (I lived in both Laughlin and Bullhead City during that period.) I do remember the other casinos! A little too much!


----------



## Casinocim (Mar 29, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Just wondering, where is the Aquarius?
> 
> 
> 
> Either it was not there when I lived there from 1994-2000, or it was a casino renamed. (I lived in both Laughlin and Bullhead City during that period.) I do remember the other casinos! A little too much!


I believe it was the Flamingo.

This is my favorite casino there. Nice variety of machines and gave me money too!!


----------



## Casinocim (Mar 29, 2011)

Just noticed my title says rountrip :wacko: I think you all get it though


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 30, 2011)

Casinocim said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering, where is the Aquarius?
> ...


Next to the Riverside, correct?


----------



## railiner (Apr 14, 2011)

Casinocim said:


> While waiting to get off in Raton, I asked him if he knew why the thruway came down to Raton and did not drop us off in Trinidad. He said he wasn't sure but there was talk about the drop off being changed to Trinidad.


The main reason is that the bus trip over Raton Pass takes a fraction of the time that the train does.

By extending the thruway bus to Raton, it allows a later departure time from Denver to make the connection at Raton, and on the return, an earlier arrival at Denver.


----------



## Casinocim (Apr 14, 2011)

railiner said:


> The main reason is that the bus trip over Raton Pass takes a fraction of the time that the train does.
> 
> By extending the thruway bus to Raton, it allows a later departure time from Denver to make the connection at Raton, and on the return, an earlier arrival at Denver.


The one thing which always worries me though about going over Raton Pass is if it would close due to snow. It's never happened to me, not sure how often they have to close it. And would be interesting if anyone has missed the train due to a Raton Pass closure.

I did miss the train one time in Raton due to a late start in Denver. Bus thruway drove us all the way to Albuquerque  Which was great that they did but I would imagine that cost Amtrak quite a bit, for only 3 of us on that bus.

Would stink if you missed the train because of snow, especially if you could get on in Trinidad.


----------



## railiner (Apr 14, 2011)

Casinocim said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > The main reason is that the bus trip over Raton Pass takes a fraction of the time that the train does.
> ...


That's for sure, perhaps if they had a 'heads up' from the two state's highway department, they could hold the train a few minutes at Trinidad and make the connection there, in the event the pass is closed.

But like you said...It probably hasn't happenned enough to worry about, and it does save about 40 minutes or so of travel time between Denver and the train either way.


----------

